# مكتبتي لقسم الهندسة الصناعية



## لواءالدين محمد (20 يونيو 2009)

هذه مكتبة في بعض المواد العلمية الخاصة بقسم الهندسة الصناعية جمعتها للفائدة , ولعلمي بأن بعض الزملاء يبذل مجهودا كبيرا في البحث عنها طالبا من الله وحده المثوبة عليها ... ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بارك الله فيكم .

وقد قمت بتقسيم المكتبة كما يلي :

أولا : الأمن الصناعي أو السلامة الصناعية 
ثانيا : التخطيط ( شرح بعض برامج التخطيط ) 
ثالثا : الجودة 
رابعا : كيف تكون بارعا عند أدائك مقابلة أثناء تقدمك لعمل ؟

والآن مع المكتبة :

أولا : الأمن الصناعي أو السلامة الصناعية :

01 - كتاب السلامة الصناعية
http://www.4shared.com/file/110189318/9c966409/001__.html

ثانيا : التخطيط ( شرح بعض برامج التخطيط ) :

01 - شرح برنامج : MS - PROJECT

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225419/682c97ad/MS_-_PROJECT_TRAINEE.html

02 - غلاف كتاب شرح برنامج البرامافيرا : PREMAVIRA Cover

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225756/9eb9f161/PREMAVIRA_Cover.html

03 - الفصل الأول في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225527/a57b835e/PREMAVIRA_Ch1.html

04 - الفصل الثاني في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225592/36e5ae1a/PREMAVIRA_Ch2.html

05 - الفصل الثالث في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225639/599e2141/PREMAVIRA_Ch3.html

06 - الفصل الرابع في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225682/2db82102/PREMAVIRA_Ch4.html

07 - الفصل الخامس في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225722/d695a3bf/PREMAVIRA_Ch5.html

08 - الفصل السادس في شرح برنامج البرامافيرا .

http://www.4shared.com/file/110225738/2f5b7be0/PREMAVIRA_Ch6.html

ثالثا : الجودة :

01 - كتاب ( MCGRAW ) JURAN'S QULITY HANDBOOK (5TH ED)

http://www.4shared.com/file/110242182/3a60fa9e/__MCGRAW___JURANS_QULITY_HANDBOOK__5TH_ED_.html

02 - كتاب AUTOMOTIVE QUALITY SYSTEMS ( HANDBOOK )

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188072/90e3f3ad/AUTOMOTIVE_QUALITY_SYSTEMS___HANDBOOK__.html

03 - كتاب MCGRAW - HILL . QULITY MANAGEMENT DEMYSTIFIED

http://www.4shared.com/file/1115508..._TEACHING_GUIDE___2006__ISBN0071449086__.html

04 - كتاب THE MEMORY JOGGER LIBRARY®

http://www.4shared.com/file/110198604/f2c955d/THE_MEMORY_JOGGER_LIBRARY.html

05 - كتاب قاموس الجـــــودة

http://www.4shared.com/file/110189425/cc455df2/__online.html

06 - كتاب Productivity Measurement,Analysis and Improvement

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213572/caada698/Productivity_MeasurementAnalysis_and_Improvement.html

07 - كتاب السبب والأثر

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213597/24447f99/__Cause_And.html

08 - كتاب خرائط التدفق

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213741/7b0d708f/__Flow_Charts.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110189007/1774f680/Flow_Charts__.html

09 - كتاب قائمة الفحص

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213746/e569e52c/__Check_Sheet.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110189351/812619a9/Check_Sheet__.html

10 - كتاب مخطط باريتو

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213757/8b75e4fb/__Pareto_Diagram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110187486/4f7c93f1/Pareto_Diagram__.html

11 - كتاب السبب والأثر كتاب آخر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213608/677f6718/__Cause_And_Effect.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110188979/8e011aa/Cause_And_Effect__.html

12 - كتاب Statistical Quality Control

http://www.4shared.com/file/110052907/fc685d1a/__SQC___Statistical_Quality_Control.html

13 - كتاب STASTICAL PROCESS CONTROL REFERENCE MANUAL

http://www.4shared.com/file/1100549...ASTICAL_PROCESS_CONTROL_REFERENCE_MANUAL.html

14 - كتاب STASTICAL PROCESS CONTROL - ARABIC BOOK

http://www.4shared.com/file/1100557...TASTICAL_PROCESS_CONTROL___ARABIC_BOOK__.html

15 - كتاب Fault Tree Analysis 

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188410/2fbe9ddb/Fault_Tree_Analysis.html

16 - كتاب MEASUREMET SYSTEMS ANALYSIS

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188795/954b5d05/MEASUREMET_SYSTEMS_ANALYSIS.html

17 - كتاب Productivity Improvement Arabic

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188918/29bd86ba/Productivity_Improvement_Arabic.html

18 - كتاب Productivity Measurement,Analysis and Improvement

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188957/dd6e5e2f/Productivity_MeasurementAnalysis_and_Improvement.html

19 - كتاب Six Sigma Library®

http://www.4shared.com/file/110239762/c54ff0b3/Six_Sigma_Library.html

20 - كتاب The_Six_Sigma_Way

http://www.4shared.com/file/1102399...h_-_The_Six_Sigma_Way__Mcgraw_Hill_2000_.html

21 - كتاب فورمة 8D

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213344/c6e2cdc/8D_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110187583/3ed40d49/8D_FORM.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110213762/d03243b7/8D_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110213767/a058b738/8D_Form_for_Suppliers.html

22 - كتاب ISO TS - 16949 - 2002

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213715/11740d3/_EQE-TS-16949.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110224108/b84733f4/_EQE-TS-16949.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110224462/803bf87/ISO_TS_-_16949_-_2002__EN_.html

23 - كتاب المواصفة الدولية 22000

http://www.4shared.com/file/110223045/3e8fd8c3/__22000.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110214710/ecaa8ce5/ISO_22000_-_2005.html

24 - كتاب ISO 1006

http://www.4shared.com/file/110223380/e016dd19/ISO_1006.html

25 - كتاب OHSAS 18001 - 2007 - AR

http://www.4shared.com/file/110224867/7173b26c/OHSAS_18001_-_2007__AR_.html

26 - كتاب APQP - ADVANCED PRODUCT QUALITY PLANNING

http://www.4shared.com/file/1101875...ND_CONTROL_PLAN_Reference_Manual___NEW__.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110213937/d7b16e77/APQP_forms.html

27 - كتاب Action Plan Form

http://www.4shared.com/file/110187589/de01e457/Action_Plan_Form_01.html

28 - كتاب blank gap form

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188094/e7037b16/blank_gap_form.html

29 - كتاب HAZOP GUIDE BRITISH STANDARD IEC 61882 2001

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188228/ec53a98/HAZOP_GUIDE_BRITISH_STANDARD_IEC_61882_2001.html

30 - كتاب FMEA 3rd edition July, 2001

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188486/171f83a7/FMEA_3rd_edition_July_2001.html

31 - كتاب FMEA DEVELPING

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188521/725694b9/FMEA_DEVELPING.html

32 - كتاب FMEA FORMS 2004

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188539/65962dca/FMEA_FORMS_2004.html

33 - كتاب HAZOP Saudi Aramco HAZOP Guidelines

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188577/e642c5c9/HAZOP_Saudi_Aramco_HAZOP_Guidelines.html

34 - كتاب PPAP 4th Edition

http://www.4shared.com/file/110188859/3b14191f/PPAP_4th_Edition.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/110213327/c33ddae0/PPAPForms4thEdition.html

35 - كتاب قاموس توكيد الجودة

http://www.4shared.com/file/110189477/5f3cc89b/___online.html

36 - كتاب 
ARTECH HOUSE ISO 9001-2000 QUALITY MANAGEMENT SYSTEM DESIGN

http://www.4shared.com/file/1102149...01-2000_QUALITY_MANAGEMENT_SYSTEM_DESIGN.html

37 - كتاب ISO 14001 - 2004 - EN

http://www.4shared.com/file/110214971/c76936ff/ISO_14001_-_2004__EN_.html

38 - كتاب ISO 9000 QUALITY SYSTEMS HANDBOOK - 4E

http://www.4shared.com/file/110215385/f2b70c9a/ISO_9000_QUALITY_SYSTEMS_HANDBOOK__4E_.html

39 - كتاب ISO 9001 - 2000 - AR

http://www.4shared.com/file/110215428/73a68e28/ISO_9001_-_2000__AR_.html

40 - كتاب ISO 9001 - 2000 - EN

http://www.4shared.com/file/110215558/3d2572d8/ISO_9001_-_2000__EN_.html

41 - كتاب ISO 14001 - 2004 - AR

http://www.4shared.com/file/110215610/55d481b7/ISO_14001_-_2004__AR_.html

42 - كتاب ISO 19011 - 2002

http://www.4shared.com/file/110223300/28cf5711/ISO_19011_-_2002.html

43 - كتاب ISO 9001 - 2008 - AR

http://www.4shared.com/file/110224267/7ce437ba/ISO_9001_-_2008__AR_.html

44 - عرض QSB 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/110230739/52e292f4/QSB_Rev112404.html

45 - عرض QSB 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/110233435/4ba7cf68/QSB_012307_-_233_-_234.html

46 - عرض QSB 3

http://www.4shared.com/file/110233956/8c2caa07/QSB_062705_part2.html

47 - عرض QSB 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/110234041/99550dd3/QSB_Intro_Rev_112404.html

48 - كتاب Artech House - Systematic Process Improvement Using ISO 9001

http://www.4shared.com/file/1115540...matic_Process_Improvement_Using_ISO_9001.html

49 - عرض Business Plan

http://www.4shared.com/file/111555510/1960a222/Business_Plan.html

رابعا : كيف تكون بارعا عند أدائك مقابلة أثناء تقدمك لعمل ؟

01 - أشهر أسئلة المقابلات How_to_Answer

http://www.4shared.com/file/110213369/40e932e3/How_to_Answer.html




 أرجو أن يتم تثبيت المشاركة​


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (20 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدكـــ مجهود جبار أن شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يونيو 2009)

مجهود عظيم اخى الكريم يستحق التقييم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عليك والف شكر لتعبك اخى الحبيب ... بارك الله فى يداك ومجهودك لافاده الاخرين .. وفعلا موضوع جيد ويستحق التقييم 
لما يحتوى على مواضيع هامه جدا وفعاله فى هذا المجال .. الف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (20 يونيو 2009)

أختي الكريمة : وردة الجنة

أخي الكريم : العقاب الهرم

أخي الكريم : مهندس ماهر



جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور والمشاركة والتشجيع


----------



## نوارة (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم لواءالدين محمد على هذا المجهود
وإشاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يونيو 2009)

لواءالدين محمد قال:


> هذه مكتبة في بعض المواد العلمية الخاصة بقسم الهندسة الصناعية جمعتها للفائدة , ولعلمي بأن بعض الزملاء يبذل مجهودا كبيرا في البحث عنها طالبا من الله وحده المثوبة عليها ... ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بارك الله فيكم .​


 

مجهود كبير، وعمل دؤوب ،
 ونتيجته واضحة (Crystal Clear) ،
جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك ، 
وجعله خالصا لوجهه ، 
وأثابك ربي سبحان وتعالى 
واجزل لك العطية.​


----------



## mnci (20 يونيو 2009)

ممتاز اخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد تشكر عليه أخي الكريم....فعلى الرغم من أنها مكتبة في الهندسة الصناعية الا أنها جديرة بأن يقتنيها الجميع لما فيها من كتب وملفات قيمة...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

أضفت هذه الصفحة في المفضلة وسأقوم بتنزيل الكتب في أقرب فرصة...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد تشكر عليه أخي الكريم....فعلى الرغم من أنها مكتبة في الهندسة الصناعية الا أنها جديرة بأن يقتنيها الجميع لما فيها من كتب وملفات قيمة...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

أضفت هذه الصفحة في المفضلة وسأقوم بتنزيل الكتب في أقرب فرصة...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ياهندسة ....................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2009)

تسلم على المجهود المثمر ان شاء الله .

جزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الحبيب محهود متميز منك وفعلا موسوعه كتب لاغني عنها لاي مهندس وخصوصا كيف تكون بارعا عند أدائك مقابلة أثناء تقدمك لعمل


----------



## Abo Fares (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ما شاء الله عليك.. مجهود جبار.. أسأله تعالى أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا يسعني الا ان اشكر المهندس لواء الدين محمد على هذا الجهد المبذول جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك.
ونفعنا الله بعلمك وزادك من عمله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك.. مجهود جبار.. أسأله تعالى أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> لك تحيــــــــاتي..​



فعلا 

مجهود كبير

ربنا يجعله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## م عامر (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
فعلاً مكتبة مفيدة للمهندسين بمختلف اختصاصاتهم
جزاك الله كل الخير
بالتأكيد الموضوع يستحق التثبيت والتقييم


----------



## سيطور (20 يونيو 2009)

مجهود كبير جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نايف علي (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

جهد مميز


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله هذا كنز حقيقي....

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (20 يونيو 2009)

مجهود جبااااااااااااااااار


----------



## مهاجر (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخي لواء الدين 

جزاك الله خير وتسلم يدك على هذه المشاركة المميزة ...

نشكرك على حرصك في إفادة الأخرين ونسأل الله ان يجزل لك الثواب على ما قدمته لأخوانك في الملتقى...


----------



## علي محمود فراج (20 يونيو 2009)

*شكر و تقدير*

ما شاء الله .. مكتبة رائعة .. جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..​


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2009)

* جزاك الله خيراً .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .......

ما شاء الله , جهد رائع ,,,
أسأل الله أن ينفع به الاسلام والمسلمين ..........


----------



## aalmasri (20 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله...لا قوة إلا بالله...مكتبة مفيدة وخاصة في كتب الادارة والتخطيط
سلمت يداك اخي الكريم...ونتمنى ان نرى مكتبات اخرى من اعدادك...
دمت بخير


----------



## Ayman (20 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ... مكتبة قيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
يا ريت فى كل قسم نلاقى اتينين تلاته بنفس الهمه و النشاط
اللهم طهر قلوبنا جميعا من النفاق
تستحق التقييم انت و موضوعك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و الله يا باشمهندس مجهود اكثر من رائع، و ثوابه عند المولى عز و جل، جزاء الله كل خير و نفعك و انفعنا بما تنشرة و الزملاء

و بجد لو فى اى خدمة اقدر انى اقدمها لحضرتك تحت امرك

و اشكرك 

فى امان الله


----------



## م.عزوز (20 يونيو 2009)

*ماتقصر ...*

الله يجزاك خير ’’’ 


ويجعلة في موازين حسناتك ...



وهذي مكتبة مهمة جدا ,, لك المهندسين ,,


شاكر لك ,,


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي العزيز
والله انه عمل تستحق عليه الشكر والثناء
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صناعي1 (21 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع و مميز، جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## الشخيبي (21 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود طيب مشكور عليه... بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا....*


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يعطيك العافية و يوفقك


----------



## المسلم84 (21 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله مجهود أكثر من رائع....

الله يجزيك الخير...


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (21 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الكرام , والأخوات الفضليات ... جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور والتعليق والتشجيع وأثابكم الله وبارك فيكم ونفعنا بهذه المكتبة


----------



## NAK (21 يونيو 2009)

فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الأحرار (22 يونيو 2009)

واضح اني وصلت متأخر كتييييييييييير يامحمد جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (23 يونيو 2009)

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## elmalwany (25 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عليك والف شكر لتعبك 000 ما شاء الله عليك.. مجهود جبار


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## هبة السماء (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي جزيل الشكر
مجهود رائع ياباش مهندس


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الجدى (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم

و نشكركم

و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 

و ننتظر المزيد​


----------



## جــامح (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.sami (26 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز اخى لواء الدين. ومجهود كبير جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## medikaveli (1 أغسطس 2009)

أتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى الصديق على هده الكتب القيمة


----------



## electronicstimes (5 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جزاكم الله خيراً و زادكم علماً وعملاً و توفيقاً وسداداً


----------



## عمار طه (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرالك كثيرا على جهودك الرائعة في خدمة اخوانك!
اخوك/عمار طه
×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وأثابكم خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود عظيم ورمضان كريم


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 أغسطس 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد تشكر عليه أخي الكريم....فعلى الرغم من أنها مكتبة في الهندسة الصناعية الا أنها جديرة بأن يقتنيها الجميع لما فيها من كتب وملفات قيمة...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

أضفت هذه الصفحة في المفضلة وسأقوم بتنزيل الكتب في أقرب فرصة...*​


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشمور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني الكرام ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## جمال الليبى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد الكبير والكرم المعرفى الجمّ الذى إذا دل على شىّ فاءنما يدل على سعة علمك وإخلاصك وحبك لهذا الملتقى وأعضائه .
جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك


----------



## حسن بلشة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع ومشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا --------


----------



## starmoooon (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## lakdhar (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahia samy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يارب


حضرتك وفرت عليا مجهود كبير جدا

لاني لسه مشترك ف المنتدي

وعاوز بقي اتوغل اكتر في مجالي ده

الف شكر ليك مرة تانية


----------



## Salem Elferjani (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Salem Elferjani (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله الف خبر


----------



## safe4k (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم... مكتبة شاملة


----------



## مهندس98 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الصراحة مشاركة ولا أروع بس ممكن تضيف بعض المقالات أو الكتب في مبادء الهندسة الصناعية 
وشكرا...


----------



## safe4k (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عادل الزوقري (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*أفيدوني جزاكم الله ألف خير*

*الأخوة المهندسين العرب 
لماذا جميع روابط التحميل لم نستطع تحميل أي من الملفات والكتب الموجودة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
أفيدوني بوابط تحميل مظمونة و ويتم التحميل منها بسهولة وليس كالروابط السابقة .
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
تحياتي *​


----------



## المهندس المتابع (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنا لك الموفقية والتألق في كل شى


----------



## يسرى دش سات (23 نوفمبر 2009)

Just-In-Time Manufacturing in Perspective _by Alan Harrisonاريد هذا الكتاب لمن يريد المساعدة_
_وله جزيل الشكر_


----------



## يسرى دش سات (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_اريد هذا الكتاب لمن يريد المساعدة
وله جزيل الشكر_Just-In-Time Manufacturing in


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## ELGAMAL (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الفاضل شكرا"" لك


----------



## كيموسمير (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا اخى


----------



## azzam adel (11 يناير 2010)

جازاك اللة كل خير فيما ينفع الناس .......... عادل عزام


----------



## مهندس احمس (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بعد اذنك انا كنت محتاج كتاي في دراسة الجدوي 
وياريت لو كان بالانجلش 
ياريت لو موجود 
شكرا


----------



## ELGAMAL (20 يناير 2010)

*جهد تشكر عليه أخي الكريم*


----------



## hassan.fathey (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## hassanahras (26 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
هل تستطيع ان ترشدني الى طريقة لتكسية المعادن


----------



## mohameed (26 يناير 2010)

*طلب مساعده*

السلام عليكم

بصراحه ابي معلومات عن كاشف المعادن ييرحم والديكم الله يطيب خاطركم


----------



## Engineer Amic (29 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد تشكر عليه أخي الكريم*


----------



## صانع الغد (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (31 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك لك على المجهود الرائع والمعلومات الذهبية الجميلة والشيقة الرائعة والمفيدة جدا للجميع فى كل التخصصات.


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يأخي الفاضل* *وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## dodobodo (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير و زادك علما


----------



## مهندس مصر (8 فبراير 2010)

نفعك الله بعلمك ونفع بك وعلمك علما كثيرا وبارك لك فيه
أمين


----------



## ola bassam (8 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز جدا يا إخوان وبتمنى يكون في برامج أخرى ومشكور لجهوك


----------



## MAGDIII (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمس (10 فبراير 2010)

انا عاوز كتاب في دراسة الجدوي 
ضروري ضروري 
شكرا


----------



## توفيق العمامى (7 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
الله يعطيك من خيره ومن علمه
انشالله يكون كل معلومة فى ميزان حسناتك
والله يفتح عليك
شكرا شكرا للافادة
اخوك توفيق من ليبيا


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك وأرجو اعطائي كتب أو مراجع أو عناوين مواقع عن مراحل صناعة السكر الأبيض أو لآلاته


----------



## m3an (14 مارس 2010)

thhhhhhhhhhhhanx alooooot


----------



## سعيدوني (14 مارس 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا اخي الكريم جد ما قصرت 
بارك الله فيك ،،


----------



## إنسانه (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك هذا الجهد العالي


إذا ممكن أخي أريد كتاب 
inventory management and production planning and schedualing 

third edition

وبالاخص أريد حلول الكتاب


----------



## لقمان76 (22 مارس 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل خيره في ميزان حسناتك :31:


----------



## ammartaha (27 مارس 2010)

:79::77:


محبة الله ورسوله* قال:


> تسلم ايدكـــ مجهود جبار أن شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## elmalwany (2 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور عليك والف شكر لتعبك ,.وزادكم من فضلة


----------



## Abu Qasan (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك ياباش مهندس


----------



## مجدي نصار (16 أبريل 2010)

*الله عليك مجهود في غاية الروعه 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (20 أبريل 2010)

للاسف انا عاجز عن الشكر ولكن ما اقدر اقوله لك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mody593 (25 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع وياريت كتب عن manufacture systems & supply chain


----------



## محمد اسكاح (30 أبريل 2010)

بوركت وسدد الله خطاك وخطى أمثالك ليرفع الله بهم الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمد اسكاح (30 أبريل 2010)

أين أجد هذه المكتبة, لم أجدها


----------



## صام الحمداني (14 يونيو 2010)

مكتبه رائعه ومجهود كبير يباركك الله


----------



## mohamed ezz (16 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك حسنات بقدر المعلومات واكثر يارب والله ينور عليك.


----------



## دسوقي (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## im2ae2 (8 يوليو 2010)

*تسلم على المجهود الرائع والمتميز 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ماجدالقدسي (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## brain storming (5 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## ورد الياسمين_2008 (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيييك


----------



## diamond tips (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## نورالندى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجدالقدسي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## khalili18 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## نضال خليل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد طيب


----------



## أيمن نعمان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يحفظك ويجعلك رئيس الجودة في العالم كامل وشكرا كثييييييييرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب ونطلب من جميع الاخوة المشاركة فى بنك معلومات للمعرفة الهندسية ويكون ذلك برفع ملفات لموظوعات مختلفة هندسية مفيدة سواء كانت من مؤتمرات او من دورات او منهجيات او من الشبكة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
الدال على الخير كفاعله
م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## alayman (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم اخى الكريم يستحق التقييم
وشكرا لكل المحترمين أمثالكم


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رساله الى الساده المهندسين المشاركين فى المنتدى والمتخصصين فى اعمال الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه اذ اردتم سيادتكم التعرف على متخصص فى مجال الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه خبره فى هذا المجال 27 عام ويجيد التصنيع والتركيب فى مختلف الجمالونات (بلت اب سكشن-- تراسات زوى -- كمر استندر) على اعلى مستوى من الدقه يشرفنى الاتصال على تليفون 0124693100 الاسم صلاح امام محمد


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

منتدى بدون اى تفعيل


----------



## المعدانى ص (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك الله كل الخير عن هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## صدى الرعد (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pbbpa (6 يناير 2011)

الف شكر والف تحيه لك اخي على هذه الكتب القيمه وسلاااااااااااااااااااامي لك


----------



## MOHAMEDADEL1 (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHAMEDADEL1 (16 يناير 2011)

*اخوانى ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد كتاب quantitative methods for business للمؤلف David R. anderson*​


----------



## memo star (23 يناير 2011)

جهد عالى جزاكم الله خيرا عليه


----------



## برنسس نونا (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## اسامة نوري (18 فبراير 2011)

*جهد رائع*

جهد رائع تستحق عليه الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هُندُس (24 فبراير 2011)

فعلاً فعلاُ سلمت يمينك

في ميزان حسناتك

هٌندُس


----------



## mohameedmm (6 مارس 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على الكتاب الاتى
fundamentals of engineering economics, Chan S. Park

و لكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## engineer hayat (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا كتير سعيدة عشان صرت وحدة من الاعضاء الله يعطيكم الف عافية هلا انا ما بعرف ازا المكان مناسب هون للشكر بس انا جديد مشاركة وما بعرف وين لازم اكتب بس كتير المنتدى حلو ومفيد بوركت جهودكم


----------



## المهند اليمني2 (15 مارس 2011)

بارك لله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

الشكر الكثير الكثير الى الامام


----------



## amin201287 (4 أبريل 2011)

merci beaucoup mon ami.(svp je cherche des livres de qualité en français)


----------



## Mahmoud4IE (11 أبريل 2011)

جهد جبار
جزاك الله خيراً

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (11 أبريل 2011)

اخواني واخواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة انا طالب بكلية الهندسة المعمارية وعندي مشروع مصنع اسماك وعندي نقص في الامثلة المشابهة للتصاميم مشابهة للمشروع فارجو تعاونكم معي وشكراً


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (11 أبريل 2011)

اخي محمود تحية طيبة


----------



## master-x85 (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك أخي الكريم على هذه الكتب الجميلة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bad_man (30 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه مافيش كتاب 
simulation with arena
5th edition????


----------



## jassim78 (30 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## عبدالله الغوري (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## bad_man (14 مايو 2011)

*يا جماعه مافيش كتاب 
simulation with arena
5th edition????*

او الطبعه الرابعه​


----------



## sohaibkhlil (17 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## Hero2011 (18 مايو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لـــــــــــــــــــك يــــــــــــــا أخ لــــــــــواء الــــــــــــــدبن محمـــــــــــد علـــــــــى هــــــــــذه المعلومــــــــــــــات المفيــــــــــــــــــــــــدة


----------



## فداء عبدالله (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير . ما هي مجالالت الشغل في الصناعي في الاردن


----------



## يوسف 111 (18 يونيو 2011)

*السلام على جميع مشتركي ملتقى المهندسين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (4 يوليو 2011)

*chelsea*

الله ينور طريقك


----------



## frindly heart (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيييرا


----------



## kuses (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة


----------



## romina (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف6161 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا شكر


----------



## ابوفاطمه86 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

كتب مفيده يا رب يستفيد منها المهندسين وربنا يوفقكم لفعل الخير


----------



## saddam mohammed (5 نوفمبر 2011)

في هذا اليوم المشرق بنور الايمان 
في يوم عرفه لا يسعني الا ان اقول ​جزيتم كل الخير على ما تقومون به من جهد وغفرالله لنا ولكم ...وأدخلنا جنته انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه....._*وكل عام وانتم بخير*_


----------



## الامبرطورa (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله بجهودكم ....... لاكن ابحث عن كتاب كيفية انواع وتعليم اللحام


----------



## Hayder Al_Iraqi (8 ديسمبر 2011)

_*مشكوووووووووور*_


----------



## علي المكصوصي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

باركــــــــــــ الله بجهودكم المتميزة


----------



## شريف احمد رفاعى (3 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يكرمك ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير*

:75:


لواءالدين محمد قال:


> هذه مكتبة في بعض المواد العلمية الخاصة بقسم الهندسة الصناعية جمعتها للفائدة , ولعلمي بأن بعض الزملاء يبذل مجهودا كبيرا في البحث عنها طالبا من الله وحده المثوبة عليها ... ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بارك الله فيكم .
> 
> وقد قمت بتقسيم المكتبة كما يلي :
> 
> ...


----------



## my soul (12 فبراير 2012)

تسلم اخي الكريم 
الله يجزيك خير ع مجهودك الكبير والرائع


----------



## omarazezalshamary (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وشكراا للمجهود


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaledc (27 فبراير 2012)

Thank you very much friend


----------



## طارق بابقي (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## a7med27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله مشاركة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مامون غازي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهي تفاصيل تصنيع فرن للصبغ المعادن


----------



## كصارة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أريد كتبا عن الادارة الصناعية


----------



## كصارة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

كما أريد كتبا عن التنبؤ


----------



## Ahmed Alhsnony (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك اله فيكم ... أرغب في أنشاء مصنع أنابيب وقطع ppr ... فيدوني الله أيخليكم في كيفية أعداد الدراسة له ... 
و الشركات المصنعة للألأت اللازمة لتكوين المصنع ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Alhsnony (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك اله فيكم ... أرغب في أنشاء مصنع أنابيب وقطع ppr ... فيدوني الله أيخليكم في كيفية أعداد الدراسة له ... 
و الشركات المصنعة للألأت اللازمة لتكوين المصنع ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد_العساف (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين انا دخلت هندسة صناعية وبصراحة لا اعرف ماهي وارجو ان احد يساعدني في معرفتها شاكراً تعاونكم
ارسال على البريد:[email protected]


----------



## عمرو توفيـــق (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loveasd (1 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن وجدت أن كل الروابط ميتة هل من الممكن إعادة رفعها في رابط وحيد مع الشكر *


----------



## مهندسة الصناعة م (1 يوليو 2013)

جهد طيب ولكن الروابط تحتاج إلى تجديد يا اخوان..


----------



## kamiranz (28 أغسطس 2013)

ولا رابط ما فتح معي
ما في روابط جديدة


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م-باسم المقطري (31 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم يدينك على هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## م-باسم المقطري (31 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم يدينك على هذه الكتب القيمه 
اخوي ياليت تقوم تجديد الروابد لانه عن الضغط عليها يقول الارتباط او الملف غير صالح


----------



## mkn (15 أبريل 2014)

الرجاء تفعيل الروابط


----------



## mohamed sigma (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (3 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالرميمة (14 يناير 2015)

ربنا هو الذي عالم بالحال كم تعبت من اجل اشتركت بهذا المنتدى من اجل ان اقتبس من مكتبتكم بالاخير الكتب كلهم بالمواقع مايفتحو لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Sultan.M.J (21 فبراير 2015)

عندي مشكلة الله يسعدك..

كل ما ادخل على رابط يظهر لي ( طلب الارتباط غير صالح!!!! ):11:


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (23 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وغفر لكم ولوالديكم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (23 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وغفر لكم ولوالديكم لجميع المسلمين


----------



## gdfdhkh (7 ديسمبر 2015)

شكراا اخي الكرييييييم


----------



## engbmb (14 فبراير 2016)

[h=1]ٍI need this book please (Statistical Quality Control) 5th or 6th Edition by Montgomery Solution Manual[/h]


----------



## حاتم نشأت (26 مارس 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

